# Free tanks.



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

its mass garbage week and i spent a lil time salvaging and i managed to rescue 5 aquariums. WOOT. i think theres a 50 a 30 a 20 and 2 15's. the 50 and the 2 15's seem to be in mint shape but might need a resealing but thats no biggie. the 20 has a micro crack that can fixed with a patch but the 30 has 2 panes smashed.. but not a big deal because i also picked myself up some free glass. it sucks that people get out of the hobby so fast. they prolly bought the aquarium and the fish the same day got home tossed them all in and then their fish died.... not sure what they did wrong they take all the stuff out clean it wish bleach toss it back in and get more fish that same day.... then the fish die and i get a free aquarium(s) WOOT. not sure what im gona do with them all but who cares they were free lol.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice score m8t... My wife would kill me if she saw a stack like that in the garage.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ROFL actually its on the front porch. my porch is my shop its packed with wood and glass and now a pile of MTS  this was only the first day of people throwing stuff out so hopefully in the days to come i can find some clay plant pots and pipeing and more aquariums .


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

hey sawman would you care to off load any of that great find? the 50g perhaps?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! You are as bad as me!! XD

I found two awesome tanks behind the midas by my place. I wanted them so bad so i snuck out there before dropping by kats and gave them to her. Bob had told me no but i couldnt leave just about bran new tanks there!

That would just be crazy hehe


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i would but im in AYlmer its near london liek 2 hours away from toronto


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

hmmmm
when we have big pickup, I'll. hook up my trailer to my bike. I would like a big tank myself.....


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> well i would but im in AYlmer its near london liek 2 hours away from toronto


yikes. thanks anyways.

working on some acquisitions from kijiji.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

nice find for sure. personally i'm looking for a 5gallon right now. Want to do a nano setup


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

woot just filled the 15x2 gallon tanks and the 35  so far all good WOOT>


----------

